# Best liquid fungicide to have in arsenal?



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I believe I had some type of fungus in my yard. Started a couple weeks ago. Treated it with Scott's decease X. Started looking better and healthy on new growth. Wasnt happy with it, so decided to scalp yard. By doing so, I discovered it was worse then I thought. Alot of dead spots under the green. I dont have picts yet, but will post tonight. Since I'm scalping it, I will detach heavily and do some leveling also. Oh yea, minus well areate to.
So.......what's the best liquid fungicide to have in your arsenal?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I believe the best question would be what's the best group 3 and group 11 fungicide to have?

I'm not sure what the active ingredient is in Scott's disease X.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the answer depends heavily on which fungus you are treating.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> ...I'm not sure what the active ingredient is in Scott's disease X.


Azoxystrobin


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> I believe I had some type of fungus in my yard. Started a couple weeks ago. Treated it with Scott's decease X. Started looking better and healthy on new growth. Wasnt happy with it, so decided to scalp yard. By doing so, I discovered it was worse then I thought. Alot of dead spots under the green. I dont have picts yet, but will post tonight. Since I'm scalping it, I will detach heavily and do some leveling also. Oh yea, minus well areate to.
> So.......what's the best liquid fungicide to have in your arsenal?


I had the same issue and been using the blue fungicide bayer bottles from home depot and wasnt too happy with the results..Well after doing some research I found out that it only has 2 % active ingredient in it(Propiconazole).I purchased a gallon of Propiconazole(14% active ingredient) from solutions lawn and pest for $88.That will last me a looong time, plus it will work better.Those bayer products I was using was $20 a bottle and only treats 5.000 sq ft. I think the i gallon jug I got online will treat over 100,000 sq ft..Huge cost difference in you factor in application costs,I plan on putting my first application down this weekend.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm not sure what the active ingredient is in Scott's disease X.
> ...


What does this work best on?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I had some type of fungus in my yard. Started a couple weeks ago. Treated it with Scott's decease X. Started looking better and healthy on new growth. Wasnt happy with it, so decided to scalp yard. By doing so, I discovered it was worse then I thought. Alot of dead spots under the green. I dont have picts yet, but will post tonight. Since I'm scalping it, I will detach heavily and do some leveling also. Oh yea, minus well areate to.
> ...


Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Eagle 20 is another popular one people use. If you are looking to purchase any of the liquid fungicides you should use the domyown link at the top of the forum page. You can get pretty much everything you need. One thing people always talk about is to use fungiy with different ai's. Fungus can become resistant to one kind if you use the same thing all the time.

You can get eagle 20 and propiconazole both from domyown plus many others with free shipping.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> ...Fungus can become resistant to one kind if you use the same thing all the time.


+1, it is important to rotate modes of action.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the most common rotation people use is actually putting down heritage g which is a granule and the eagle 20ew which is a liquid. These are both different classes/modes? Maybe someone else can explain that part of it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman said:
> ...


I usually work in the other direction by looking up the the target fungus on NC State's website and use their efficacy ratings to get an idea of which products/AI's might be most effective.

Alternatively, I haven't seen a Scotts DiseaseEx label, but the Heritage G label (0.31% Azoxystrobin) lists rates, application intervals, and notes for each fungus that it is labeled to control.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> ...heritage g which is a granule...


Note that for someone who doesn't mind spraying, Heritage (Azoxystrobin) is also available as Heritage DF 50 - which is a dry flowable (50% AI) that is dissolved in water.








You can also get Azoxy 2SC Select, which is a liquid with 22.9% AI.








I haven't done the math, but I think both of these are much cheaper Azoxystrobin options than buying granular Heritage G or Scotts DiseaseEx.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > ...heritage g which is a granule...
> ...


The first product says its discontinued. So would you say use the Azoxy liquid then use granulated Heritage?
I dont mind spraying.
Also is this Azoxy better then Eagle?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Azoxy is part of the AI in heritage. As far as which one is better, I do not think you can really say that. They are 2 different modes of action which is good. I would say start out with either one and next time you spray use the other one. What you do not want to do is only use Eagle everytime or just using Azoxy everytime.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> So.......what's the best liquid fungicide to have in your arsenal?


@Suburban Jungle Life created this Fungicide Guide. Might be worth taking a look. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> The first product says its discontinued. So would you say use the Azoxy liquid then use granulated Heritage?
> I dont mind spraying.


Sorry, I updated the link - looks like DoMyOwn just stopped carrying it. It is available on Amazon. The Azoxy liquid, Heritage 50DF and Heritage G all have the same AI.



Stro3579 said:


> Also is this Azoxy better then Eagle?


The answer to this question probably depends on what you are treating, and other factors.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here is a complete chart on the different fungicides and their modes of action.

http://pested.okstate.edu/pdf/fungicide%20moa.pdf

So Eagle 20 (myclobutanil) and propiconazole are both mode 3 fungicides, so you would not want to use both of them. Pick either one as they are both similar in what they do as well as in price.

Heritage ( azoxystrobin ) is a mode 11 fungicide. This is different then the others, so it would be good to use on its own or in pair at some point with the mode 3 fungicide. This one is a little more expensive.

Personally I would go with one of the mode 3 fungicides I listed mainly because of price. They are around $45. I would stick with these for maybe 2 treatments. If after that I am still having problem or it is another season, I would then make a change to Heritage to change things up. It is a little more expensive though as around $120 for the liquid form.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

:thumbup: 9 :thumbup:


Ral1121 said:


> Azoxy is part of the AI in heritage. As far as which one is better, I do not think you can really say that. They are 2 different modes of action which is good. I would say start out with either one and next time you spray use the other one. What you do not want to do is only use Eagle everytime or just using Azoxy everytime.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you really wanted a complete list, I'd reference this.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > So.......what's the best liquid fungicide to have in your arsenal?
> ...


 :nod: It's a good place to start. Definitely read the labels of your chosen product. Some, like propiconazole, have lower limits for bermuda. Granted, I didn't write rates so one would have to read the label anyway... :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had some dollar spot around my yard (zoysia) and got rid of it with Chlorothalonil 54%, primarily because there were no temperature restrictions and it was in the mid 90's.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > The first product says its discontinued. So would you say use the Azoxy liquid then use granulated Heritage?
> ...


So the Eagle and Heritage 50df will be ok to run together? Or should I use one them wait a month and then the other?


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


https://www.solutionsstores.com/propiconazole-14-3-fungicide
Solutions lawn and pest


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


Eagle and Heritage is a logical combination of products. Eagle is a very good Dollar Spot fungicide. Heritage is very good Brown Patch and Leaf Spot material. However, Heritage is extremely poor at controlling Dollar Spot to the point of it if is a latent infection, the Heritage can make the Dollar Spot flare up.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I feel like its brown patch. I also feel like the Scott's fungus product made it worse for what was already affected.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Still experimenting but whats been working best for me is to tank mix and spray a group 3 with 11 or Chlorothalonil to mitigate resistance.

I'll use the below depening on the target fungi and whether the app is preventative or curative.

Group 3
propiconazole (rhizoctonia)
Myclobutanil (Sclerotiniaceae)

Group 11
azoxystrobin (rhizoctonia)


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> I feel like its brown patch. I also feel like the Scott's fungus product made it worse for what was already affected.


Just found out its dollar spots.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

trc said:


> Still experimenting but whats been working best for me is to tank mix and spray a group 3 with 11 or Chlorothalonil to mitigate resistance.
> 
> I'll use the below depening on the target fungi and whether the app is preventative or curative.
> 
> ...


Thx, I want to cure the problem. And prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

trc said:


> Still experimenting but whats been working best for me is to tank mix and spray a group 3 with 11 or Chlorothalonil to mitigate resistance.


Do you know what group Chlorothalonil is within? I don't plan on using the product I bought, but I'm curious where it falls in the categories? I might spot spray some flower beds with it but I'm nervous to put it on my lawn due to run off.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> > Still experimenting but whats been working best for me is to tank mix and spray a group 3 with 11 or Chlorothalonil to mitigate resistance.
> ...


M5. Agreed we need to be careful - I use low rates, tips with excellent drift control and am careful with wind and any forecast for precipitation.

http://ipm.ifas.ufl.edu/resources/success_stories/T&PGuide/pdfs/Appendices/Appendix6-FRAC.pdf


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think the answer depends heavily on which fungus you are treating.


Its Dollar spot


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > So.......what's the best liquid fungicide to have in your arsenal?
> ...


 :thumbup: thx


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thanks everyone for all the help and information. I ended up deciding on the eagle 20ew( Myclobutanil) and Azoxy 2sc select. How long does this stuff need to stay dry after spraying? Also should I mix and spray both at the same time? How often to spray for cure? Also in the future when to spray to prevent?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> ...How often to spray for cure? Also in the future when to spray to prevent?


You must read and understand the labels. As I mentioned above each label lists rates, application intervals, and notes for each fungus that it is labeled to control. The answers to your questions vary depending on what fungus you are targeting.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

trc said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> > trc said:
> ...


My understanding is that chlorothalonil is off the residential turf list due to potential skin reactions if treated turf contacts areas of bare skin as well as being potentially fatal if inhaled.

Folks with kids or pets should heed the label. As an applicator, use an appropriate respirator.

Using one of the phosphanates as a combination contact / systemic in the rotation might be a better choice (although expensive).


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > ...How often to spray for cure? Also in the future when to spray to prevent?
> ...


It is dollar spot that I'm fighting.. appreciate the help


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


So I would not spray the Azoxy 2SC Select to control dollar spot - the label states:

*AZOXY 2SC SELECT does not control dollar spot.*​
Here is what the label says about using Eagle 20EW for dollar spot in residential turf:

​
Note that NC State rates the efficacy of Myclobutanil (Eagle 20EW) as "++" on their scale for dollar spot:

*Efficacy Rating:* 
++++ = excellent control when conditions are highly favorable for disease development 
+++ = good control when disease pressure is high, excellent control when disease pressure is moderate 
++ = good control when disease pressure is moderate, excellent control when disease pressure is low 
+ = good control when disease pressure is low 
? = not rated due to insufficient data​
I read that as it might not be the best choice if you looking for a curative fungicide for dollar spot.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thanks Ware, so back to the drawing board for curing. Also, I would probably need to get something else besides the azoxy, due to having dollar spots. Or should I just have it for a preventative on other fungus? This is a pain in my @@@


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Thanks Ware, so back to the drawing board for curing. Also, I would probably need to get something else besides the azoxy, due to having dollar spots. Or should I just have it for a preventative on other fungus? This is a pain in my @@@


Azoxy is good for other stuff - but not dollar spot. I think someone mentioned above that it can actually make it worse.

I don't have enough experience with dollar spot to make any good recommendations - I just defer to the efficacy ratings that NC State has published... so don't take my word for it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Dollar spot on bermuda ...isn't it usually addressed with N &P ?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well I looked at @Ware ncstate page and the only 4+ I could find that was not low pressure situations was strobe t which is $240. I did see that propiconazole seems to be a good curative for dollar spot. It was given +++ and is very affordable being around $45 from do my own. I would probably use propiconazole.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Well I looked at Ware ncstate page and the only 4+ I could find that was not low pressure situations was strobe t which is $240. I did see that propiconazole seems to be a good curative for dollar spot. It was given +++ and is very affordable being around $45 from do my own. I would probably use propiconazole.


Here is a link to the Propiconazole - note that bermuda can be sensitive to that AI. The label states:

_Bermudagrass can be sensitive to Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3. Do not exceed 4 fl. oz. per 1000 sq. ft. every 30 days on any variety of bermudagrass. In Florida, do not apply Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 to bermudagrass golf course greens when temperatures exceed 90°F._​
Here are the dollar spot rates for that product:

​


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 Tebuconazole is the only difference between azoxy and strobe t. Tebuconazole can be had on the cheap from domyown, but know that it isn't labeled for use on residential turf.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dang all the different things you have to look at. It is a little bit overwhelming.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Dollar spot on bermuda ...isn't it usually addressed with N &P ?


Yes it's on Bermuda


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Well I looked at @Ware ncstate page and the only 4+ I could find that was not low pressure situations was strobe t which is $240. I did see that propiconazole seems to be a good curative for dollar spot. It was given +++ and is very affordable being around $45 from do my own. I would probably use propiconazole.


Thanks


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I looked at Ware ncstate page and the only 4+ I could find that was not low pressure situations was strobe t which is $240. I did see that propiconazole seems to be a good curative for dollar spot. It was given +++ and is very affordable being around $45 from do my own. I would probably use propiconazole.
> ...


Thanks Ware


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Dang all the different things you have to look at. It is a little bit overwhelming.


Very overwhelming!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang all the different things you have to look at. It is a little bit overwhelming.
> ...


I don't think it's too bad. I think the hardest thing is identifying the disease. If you know it is dollar spot, take a gander at the fungicide guide and look for DS under the types of chemicals to see which one controls it. Then pick any product from the list. You have the type of product and the FRAC group at your finger tips. I just added a price identifier to assist with making the best choice for you.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I ended up purchasing propiconazole 14.3 fungicide from amazon and Prime Source Chlorothalonil 82.5DF Select from domyownlawn. Hope to spray the PROPICONAZOLE tonight. And follow up with the chrlorothalonil in a month. Any suggestions or feedback on my plan?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> I ended up purchasing propiconazole 14.3 fungicide from amazon and Prime Source Chlorothalonil 82.5DF Select from domyownlawn. Hope to spray the PROPICONAZOLE tonight. And follow up with the chrlorothalonil in a month. Any suggestions or feedback on my plan?


The propiconazole didn't last a long time for me. After about 2 weeks, I started seeing disease again. I use it at 1oz/M for 14 days. I'm not sure I would wait a whole month before you switch to the chlorothalonil. If you want, you can try it at 2oz/M for Dollar spot and monitor it closely to see how long it lasts before you start to see disease again. It is labeled for a month at that rate but keep an eye on it after the first few weeks.

As for chlorothalonil, be cautious when applying. I think it is toxic to breath in the fumes and in the label, it states you should wear a mask with an organic vapor cartridge. It isn't labeled for residential probably for this reason. It is supposed to be a good fungicide though. What I think is interesting, it is sold in the local home improvement store for plants and shrubs but not for the lawn. Maybe since we might walk through the lawn barefoot or something.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up purchasing propiconazole 14.3 fungicide from amazon and Prime Source Chlorothalonil 82.5DF Select from domyownlawn. Hope to spray the PROPICONAZOLE tonight. And follow up with the chrlorothalonil in a month. Any suggestions or feedback on my plan?
> ...


That is exactly why it is not labeled for residential turf.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks @Greendoc. I suspected health being a problem. I guess this says it all. Found in the label: "Corrosive. Causes irreversible eye damage. DO NOT get in eyes or on clothing. Wear protective eyewear (goggles, face shield, or safety glasses). Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling. Avoid contact with eyes, skin, or clothing. Do not breathe spray mist."

I do wonder about golf courses though. Even if they wait the REI time, people are walking on it and touching it. Or is it because they waited the REI and maybe even rinsed it off whereas this probably wouldn't happen on a home lawn?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No one on a golf course is ever barefoot. I can tell you that there is a high incidence of skin irritation and allergic reactions to Chlorthalonil. Years ago, I still remember what happened when a drop landed on my pants leg and soaked through. I had hives where it touched.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up purchasing propiconazole 14.3 fungicide from amazon and Prime Source Chlorothalonil 82.5DF Select from domyownlawn. Hope to spray the PROPICONAZOLE tonight. And follow up with the chrlorothalonil in a month. Any suggestions or feedback on my plan?
> ...


Just downloaded propiconazole label and yes you are right. I would have to spray 1 oz per 1000 sqft. And then spray again after 7 days. Also I saw I should use a surfactant.
As far as the chlorothalonil goes. I haven't purchased it yet. Do you suggest something else to replace this? To spray at the 14 day mark?

The chlorothalonil sounds dangerous to handle.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What diseases are you dealing with @Stro3579? Here is what I keep around. Cleary 3336. Not that strong on Brown Patch and Leaf Spot but great for Dollar Spot. Lexicon. Super expensive but it works on most diseases. Exteris Stressguard Expensive but good and also has an effect on Nematodes. Prostar. Brown Patch.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> What diseases are you dealing with @Stro3579? Here is what I keep around. Cleary 3336. Not that strong on Brown Patch and Leaf Spot but great for Dollar Spot. Lexicon. Super expensive but it works on most diseases. Exteris Stressguard Expensive but good and also has an effect on Nematodes. Prostar. Brown Patch.


Dollar spot is what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok. How much N, K and micronutrients has the lawn had so far? My normal response to active Dollar Spot is to spray with N, K. micronutrients, and 3336 or else Eagle 20 EW. I prefer Eagle over Propiconazole because that will damage warm season grasses in hot weather.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > What diseases are you dealing with @Stro3579? Here is what I keep around. Cleary 3336. Not that strong on Brown Patch and Leaf Spot but great for Dollar Spot. Lexicon. Super expensive but it works on most diseases. Exteris Stressguard Expensive but good and also has an effect on Nematodes. Prostar. Brown Patch.
> ...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tried and true. That is something I always keep around.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Also just noticed today all of my shrubs, tree, and roses have some type of fungus or disease also.
Its suppose to rain all week, so probably wont be able to get any fungicide down. This will give me time to get the Cleary 3336.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'll have to check out the Cleary 3336, I sprayed Chlorothalonil twice in shorts and a t-shirt, no breathing apparatus and haven't had any problems. Dollar Spot is gone.

So I have Chlorothalonil, Tebuconazole and if I added the Cleary to the program would that give me enough to avoid resistance?

@Greendoc


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kind of a basic question, and one I think I know the answer to, but figured I'd ask anyway.

Applied 2 applications of Eagle 20 over the past 3.5 weeks or so, and also applied Scotts Disease Ex (Heritage) on July 16th (~28 day coverage).

My lawn has definitely responded from a little brown patch and gray spot, and was wondering since the fungi is still amoung I, should I reapply Eagle 20 this week, or wait until the middle of August when the Disease Ex expires?

Can a class 3 and 11 be applied simultaneously? Since I've applied Eagle 20 and are seeing SOME results, slight diminishing of gray spot, and Disease Ex appears to be helping in the brown patch area - if a blanket app of Eagle 20 (would be 3rd app now) would be wise @ standard rates?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Kind of a basic question, and one I think I know the answer to, but figured I'd ask anyway.
> 
> Applied 2 applications of Eagle 20 over the past 3.5 weeks or so, and also applied Scotts Disease Ex (Heritage) on July 16th (~28 day coverage).
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply a group 3 and 11 mix - that's what Headway is. A lot of research points to benefits from applying a tank mix of multiple modes of action. If any"bad" fungus is resistant to what is applied, any "good" or benign fungus competing with it can get wiped out allowing "bad" fungus to flourish even more out of control. Multiple modes of action applied at the same time reduce that risk.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

That's what I thought. Since the yard is under heat stress during the day, and we have been receiving a LOT of rain lately I was hesitant.

Walked through my side yard and my other neighbor has what I believe to possibly be brown patch, but to a significantly larger scale then I've seen posted around here, unless he dumped/poured weed killer against his house. I'll have to post up and see if I can stop it before it invades my side yard.

It's very bad, but, ironically, has stopped exactly at the edge of my half of the yard.

With rain as far back as I can remember, 3 or 4 days with consecutive rain, sometimes in the AM sometimes in the afternoon I'm waiting for a small break so I can get another app down.

Thanks!


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> That's what I thought. Since the yard is under heat stress during the day, and we have been receiving a LOT of rain lately I was hesitant.
> 
> Walked through my side yard and my other neighbor has what I believe to possibly be brown patch, but to a significantly larger scale then I've seen posted around here, unless he dumped/poured weed killer against his house. I'll have to post up and see if I can stop it before it invades my side yard.
> 
> ...


When you apply your fungicides. How long do they have to sit on grass blades before rain?


----------



## Florida_Man (Jun 30, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> ... I prefer Eagle over Propiconazole because that will damage warm season grasses in hot weather.


About this. How much more so does Propiconazole cause damage compared to Myclobutanil? I was going to switch over to HonorGuard PPZ (Propiconazole) from Eagle because of reading another thread here about Myclobutanil not being effective against gray leaf spot. I came across this also:



















https://athenaeum.libs.uga.edu/bitstream/handle/10724/12436/B1316.pdf?sequence=1

HonorGuard is also cheaper. The label only states something about applying over 90 degrees on Bermuda, no mention of any other warm season grasses. But if your experience tells me that Propiconazole might be more harsh on St Augustine floratam, I might stick with Eagle.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought. Since the yard is under heat stress during the day, and we have been receiving a LOT of rain lately I was hesitant.
> ...


Suppose, and possibly product dependent, but I try and shoot for 24 hours if possible. I have been applying Eagle first thing in the morning, for hopes that it will dry and get as much contact before possibly being washed in by later rain (in this area, right now it seems to be raining to some degree about every day).


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > iFisch3224 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

